# Starting an enclosure



## Ekans (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi guys and gals, I am thinking of starting my own build for my 8 month old woma python (and eventually making my own background). I am thinking of making it around 1200mm long, 500mm high and 500mm deep. Can anyone recommend a good place where I can get it cut to size plus vents and light fitting cut out?

Thankyou


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 27, 2014)

Bunnings or masters would be where I would go or a cabinet maker. They could cut it to size and u can screw it together. 

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## snake1 (Jun 27, 2014)

go to Bunnings and buy 1200mm long sheets by 495 of there melamine and just use a jig saw to cut your holes. there only $14.50 a sheet and they also sell the glass rails for $20. cabinet makers can charge quit abit just to rip down sheets so give it ago yourself.


----------



## moeydwbrah (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah i did exactly that, bought melamine from bunnings, they cut it to size, 120 x60 on the long pieces and 60 x 60 for the sides, screwed them all together, siliconed the edges, just because if water gets into the melamine it can balloon up, and then bought some plastic tracks and glass cut to size from a local glass cutter, for about 20 bucks, so its all done now, just got to fit in the lights and wire it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ekans (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks guys  will have to go and annoy my local bunnings


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 4, 2014)

also no need to rush this build. A 4x2x2 is far too large an enclosure for an 8 month old woma just yet...


----------

